# Body Horror



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 10, 2021)

My absolute favorite category of horror is the use of practical or digital effects in creating a terrifying creature or villain that emits shock from visual appearance.

Some prominent and well deserved examples include John Carpenter's The Thing, Clive Barkers Hellraiser, Ridley Scotts alien, and of course The Fly.






This is applicable to games as well, such as Silent Hill, Resident Evil, The Evil Within, and Dead Space.





If you have any favorite or recommended movies or games regarding this genre, please share with me.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 10, 2021)

Some stuff from the STALKER games is easily body horror, even if that's not the main theme.  Snorks.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 10, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Some stuff from the STALKER games is easily body horror, even if that's not the main theme.  Snorks.


I've played Stalker a bit, I love games that incorporate biohazard elements. 

I also think gas masks on creatures and monsters is incredibly underrated.


----------



## Lenago (Nov 10, 2021)

The necromorphs are a good example like you said

Dead space is getting a ramake or something right? Eager to see how they will look


----------



## TurbidCyno (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> If you have any favorite or recommended movies or games regarding this genre, please share with me.



My friend, you just listed them! The Fly and Hellraiser(2) are my favs in that genre. Though worth checking out NIghtbreed or From Beyond as well.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 10, 2021)

lenago said:


> The necromorphs are a good example like you said
> 
> Dead space is getting a ramake or something right? Eager to see how they will look


By the looks of it, they are doing a remake, or more specifically, a remaster, much like the Halo series


----------

